# Εργατικοί του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου



## nickel (Sep 7, 2015)

nickel said:


> Βασικά εγώ θέλω κάποια στιγμή να μάθω περισσότερα για τον Τζέρεμι Κόρμπιν, αλλά σε άλλο νήμα...





SBE said:


> Από μένα δεν πρόκειται να μάθεις, ξέρω ό,τι λέει ο τύπος: σοσιαλιστής παλιάς κοπής που αν βγει αρχηγός των Εργατικών δεν θα δουν κυβέρνηση ούτε στον επόμενο αιώνα, γιατί ο κόσμος στο ΗΒ δεν ενδιαφέρεται για κοινωνική ισότητα, εργατικά δικαιώματα, πρόνοια, κρατικοποιήσεις κλπ.



Πριν μερικά χρόνια, που φαίνονται πια να είναι πάρα πολλά, το 1997, πήγα στο Λονδίνο για να είμαι εκεί στη θριαμβευτική νίκη του Τόνι Μπλερ μετά από 18 χρόνια εξουσίας των Συντηρητικών. Τώρα δεν προλαβαίνω καν να διαβάσω τι συμβαίνει στο ΗΒ, με τους ακραίους ακτιβιστές να ετοιμάζονται να ανεβάσουν τον Κόρμπιν στην αρχηγία του κόμματος. 

Εισακούστηκα (φαίνεται) τελικά από τον Στέφανο Κασιμάτη, που έγραψε μεταξύ άλλων στη χτεσινή Καθημερινή, οπωσδήποτε με τη δική του οπτική:

Με λίγα λόγια, ο Κόρμπιν, πιθανότερος επόμενος αρχηγός των Εργατικών, δεν υπάρχει ποτέ περίπτωση να εκλεγεί πρωθυπουργός στη χώρα του και οι «σοφοί» των Εργατικών προδικάζουν το τέλος του κόμματος.

Πώς τους προέκυψε. Ορισμένοι θεσμοί, όπως η διαδικασία εκλογής αρχηγού σε ένα κόμμα, αντέδρασαν με πανικό στην κρίση αντιπροσωπευτικότητας του κοινοβουλευτισμού, ανοίγοντας το εκλογικό σώμα απερίσκεπτα. Η συμμετοχή στην εκλογή των «φίλων του κόμματος», με αντίτιμο τρεις λίρες για την εγγραφή τους, έχει ανοίξει τους Εργατικούς σε ακραία αντισυστημικά ρεύματα διαμαρτυρίας, τα οποία ουσιαστικά έχουν κάνει ρεσάλτο στο κόμμα. Μόνον το 10% όσων πρόκειται να ψηφίσουν στην εκλογή αρχηγού είχε ψηφίσει στην εκλογή που ανέδειξε τον Μίλιμπαντ, πριν από μόλις πέντε χρόνια. 
http://www.kathimerini.gr/829784/op...tikh/peri-twn-syntrofwn-kormpin-kai-panagiwth


----------



## rogne (Sep 7, 2015)

Το φυσιολογικό ερώτημα εδώ είναι: τόσοι πολλοί είναι οι ακραίοι αντισυστημικοί ακτιβιστές μεταξύ των "φίλων του κόμματος" ώστε να βγάζουν τους αρχηγούς της αρεσκείας τους; Και θα λέγαμε το ίδιο για τις παρεμφερείς διαδικασίες εκλογής αρχηγού σε ένα κόμμα όπως η ΝΔ π.χ., που κάπως έτσι ανέδειξε αρχηγό τον Σαμαρά;

Πάντως, από μαρτυρίες Βρετανών φίλα προσκείμενων στον Κόρμπιν, τείνω να επιβεβαιώσω την εκτίμηση ότι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να εκλεγεί πρωθυπουργός, και το ξέρει κιόλας (εντυπωσιακό αυτό). Η προφανής ωστόσο απάντηση στο ερώτημα "γιατί Κόρμπιν τώρα;" είναι μάλλον η κρίση ταυτότητας των Εργατικών, οι οποίοι ως μπλερικοί Νέοι Εργατικοί τα είχαν φάει τα ψωμιά τους: από τη μια τούς "χώνεψαν" οι Συντηρητικοί, από την άλλη τούς κατατρόπωσε το νέο εθνικό κόμμα των Σκοτσέζων. Τι έχουν να χάσουν αν μετατραπούν, έστω και πρόσκαιρα και τακτικιστικά, σε μαζικό κόμμα διαμαρτυρίας; Στην τελική, έτσι έχουν να αντλήσουν από μια δεξαμενή Βρετανών σοσιαλιστών παλιάς κοπής (ανεξαρτήτως ηλικίας) που ούτε αμελητέα ποσότητα είναι ούτε φρικιά μπορεί να τους πει κανείς, κανονικοί άνθρωποι είναι, και ελάχιστα ακτιβιστές μάλιστα. Κυβέρνηση μπορεί να μη δουν έτσι, αλλά θα 'ναι μια χαρά αντιπολίτευση αν εκφράσουν αυτόν τον κόσμο, πράγμα που θα είναι σημαντική πρόοδος σε σχέση με την παρούσα κατάσταση, όπου την αντιπολίτευση στη Βρετανία την κάνουν οι νεοφασίστες. Γιατί αν φτάσουμε να θεωρούμε ακραίες αντιλήψεις πράγματα όπως κοινωνική ισότητα, εργατικά δικαιώματα, πρόνοια, κρατικοποιήσεις, που λέει και η SBE, ενώ τα "έξω οι ξένοι", εντάξει, τρώγονται, ζήτω που καήκαμε.


----------



## SBE (Sep 8, 2015)

Θα είχε σίγουρα ενδιαφέρον ένα τέτοιο κόμμα, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι το Εργατικό κόμμα μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε τέτοιο χωρίς σημαντικές απώλειες στελεχών και χωρίς να κλείσει η κάνουλα των "δωρεών" και της εύνοιας από τα ΜΜΕ (που μπορεί να μην είναι μεγάλη, καθώς τώρα όλοι ευνοούν τον Κάμερον).


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2015)

*Jeremy Corbyn wins Labour leadership contest*
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-34223157

Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να παρακολουθήσουμε την πορεία των Εργατικών υπό τον νέο ηγέτη. (Του 'φεξε του Κάμερον.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2015)

Από το άρθρο:

Mr Corbyn, who began the contest as a rank outsider, saw off a challenge from frontbenchers Andy Burnham, Yvette Cooper and Liz Kendall.

Πώς θα μεταφράζαμε εδώ καλύτερα τους _frontbenchers_; Πρωτοκλασάτα στελέχη, έμπειρους κοινοβουλευτικούς, κομματικούς δεινόσαυρους κάπως αλλιώς; (Ψάχνω να καταλάβω την ακριβή απόχρωση εδώ.)


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2015)

Θα μπορούσες γενικά να αναφερθείς σε πρωτοκλασάτα / ηγετικά στελέχη, αλλά ειδικότερα στο ΗΒ είναι τα μέλη της κυβέρνησης ή της σκιώδους κυβέρνησης.


----------



## rogne (Sep 12, 2015)

Διαβάζω επίσης μια εμπειρική διάψευση του Κασιμάτη και της θεωρίας του "ρεσάλτου": _An overwhelming 85% of people who signed up as affiliated supporters for £3 voted for Mr Corbyn - but he also topped the ballot among party members and trade unionists._


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2015)

rogne said:


> Διαβάζω επίσης μια εμπειρική διάψευση του Κασιμάτη και της θεωρίας του "ρεσάλτου"



Σωστός, αλλά ας μην περιμένουμε ανασκευή.


----------



## rogne (Sep 12, 2015)

Θα με απογοήτευε σφόδρα μια ανασκευή απ' τον ίδιο: όχι άλλες κωλοτούμπες...


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2015)

Λοιπόν, χτες το βράδυ είχε σχετικά με τον (τότε υποψήφιο) το Μπιμπισί και διαπίστωσα ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι κάργα ό,τι δηλώνει (μέχρι και χορτοφάγος είναι, δηλαδή κάργα Άγγλος χίπης παλιάς εποχής) και φαίνεται εξαιρετικά διαβασμένος, αν και αυτό το έχουν κι άλλοι πολιτικοί αρχηγοί (η Σκωτσέζα π.χ.). 
Πρωθυπουργός μπορεί να μη γίνει, αλλά δεν είναι κακό να υπάρχει και κάποιος να φωνάζει για τα στραβά της χώρας, που δεν είναι και λίγα. Αν γλυτώσει βεβαίως την εσωτερική αντιπολίτευση, που έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει.


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2015)

Το σημερινό από τον Κόρμπιν, προς γνώσιν και συμμόρφωσιν όσων νομίζουν ότι ο Κόρμπιν είναι ο νέος Ποδέμος ή ο νέος Τσίπρας:
Ξεκαθάρισε ο Κόρμπιν μέσω του εκπροσώπου του ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση, όποιες κι αν είναι οι συνθήκες, να στηρίξει το Εργατικό Κόμμα οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από το Ναι στο δημοψήφισμα περί συμμετοχής του ΗΒ στην ΕΕ. Δήλωσε ότι όποιες διαφορές έχει το ΗΒ με την ΕΕ μπορούν να λυθούν εσωτερικά, καθώς το ΗΒ έχει ανάγκη την ΕΕ και είναι απαραίτητη η στενή συνεργασία, φέρνοντας παράδειγμα το τρέχον μεταναστευτικό. 

Αυτό σημαίνει στην πράξη ότι οι Εργατικοί που είναι κατά της ΕΕ δεν θα έχουν τη στήριξη του κόμματος αν θελήσουν να συμμετέχουν στην αντι-ΕΕ εκστρατεία (ίσως πέσουν και κεφάλια). 
Κι έτσι λήγει το φλερτ των Εργατικών με τα πρόβατα τους Ευρωσκεπτικιστές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2015)

Ενδιαφέρον. Πέρα από τις *φρέσκες δηλώσεις του* για την Ελλάδα, ο Σόιμπλε μίλησε και για τις σχέσεις ΗΒ-ΕΕ:

[...]

«Στο μέλλον θα πρέπει να σκεφτούμε σοβαρά τη σχέση της νομισματικής ένωσης με τους εταίρους μας στην ΕΕ που δεν ανήκουν στην ευρωζώνη», δήλωσε ο Σόιμπλε, εξηγώντας ότι προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση «πρέπει να βρούμε λύσεις κυρίως με τους Βρετανούς φίλους μας. Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ μια ΕΕ χωρίς τη Βρετανία, και βέβαια κάτι τέτοιο δεν είναι προς το συμφέρον της Γερμανίας».

Μπορεί κάποιοι στην Ευρώπη να θεωρούν ότι η Γερμανία έχει ηγεμονικό ρόλο, όμως ο Σόιμπλε έχει διαφορετική άποψη.

«Είμαστε οικονομικά ισχυροί, είμαστε η πολυπληθέστερη χώρα, έχουμε κεντρική θέση στην Ευρώπη και γι’ αυτό κεντρικό ρόλο. Όμως δεν είμαστε μόνιμο μέλος του Συμβουλίου Ασφαλείας του ΟΗΕ, δεν είμαστε μια πυρηνική δύναμη και η γερμανική κοινωνία επίσης δεν επιθυμεί να αναλάβει αυτού του είδους τον πολιτικό ηγετικό ρόλο».

Παρόλα αυτά ο ίδιος πρόσθεσε ότι «πρέπει να αναλάβουμε ένα μέρος της ευθύνης και γι’ αυτό είναι έξυπνο να κάνουμε πολλά από κοινού με τη Γαλλία. Ακόμη καλύτερο θα ήταν αν συμμετείχε και η Βρετανία»

«Πρέπει να λάβουμε σοβαρά υπόψη μας την ευθύνη μας στην Ευρώπη, όμως δεν μπορούμε να ηγηθούμε μόνοι μας», κατέληξε ο Σόιμπλε.


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2015)

Αυτά που λέει ο Σόιμπλε τα λένε στην ΕΕ εδώ και χρόνια και είναι γνωστά και στο ΗΒ. Κάθε τρεις και λίγο τους παρακαλάνε να συνεργαστούν με τους άλλους (με αποκορύφωμα φυσικά το ότι αν το ΗΒ είχε ευρώ ίσως η κρίση να ήταν μικρότερη). 

Από την άλλη, χτεσινό που διάβαζα έλεγε ότι οι Γερμανοί έχουν θέσει στο ΗΒ ζήτημα ευρωστρατού- δηλαδή ότι λένε στο ΗΒ ότι αν αποφασίσει περιορισμένη συμμετοχή, περιμένουν να αρθεί το βέτο του ΗΒ στην αμυντική πολιτική. Κι αν δεν αρθεί, θα προχωρήσουν οι υπόλοιποι χωρίς το ΗΒ και θα φτιάξουν μπλοκ εντός του ΝΑΤΟ με κοινό στρατό και κοινές αγορές εξοπλισμού. Αυτό φυσικά θα έχει ανεπιθύμητες συνέπειες για το ΗΒ γιατί: 
α. οι Αμερικανοί θα τους γράψουν κανονικά και θα θέλουν να συσφίξουν σχέσεις με τις χώρες του μπλοκ
β. θα πάει για φούντο η (τεράστια) αμυντική βιομηχανία του ΗΒ
γ. θα βρεθεί το ΗΒ με κενά, ειδικά αν η Γαλλία με την οποία μοιράζονται εξοπλισμό τους πει μπάι μπάι
κλπ κλπ κλπ.

Δηλαδή δεν κάθονται όλοι σαν τον Σόιμπλε να παρακαλάνε το ΗΒ, μερικοί τους λένε ήδη στο καλό και με τη νίκη.


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2015)

Νίκελ, είχες επι κάτι για τις τιμές των ακινήτων στην Αγγλία; Αν ναι, διάβασε εδώ.


----------



## rogne (Sep 16, 2015)

Να κι ένα ωραίο του _Γκάρντιαν _για Κόρμπιν (που δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν μ' αρέσει επειδή συμφωνούσα ήδη ή αν συμφωνώ επειδή μ' άρεσε): http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/sep/13/corbyn-opposition-labour-leader


----------

